# Dogtra releases vs. TT releases



## barngeatbayman (Jan 18, 2004)

was wondering what people like out there and specifically why they like the TT over dogtra or vice versa. Is there some features that one has over the other? Reliablity issues? Quality? etc.

keep swinging


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

I have had much better luck with the Dogtra electronics.


----------



## brockdb (Dec 28, 2003)

TT:

- 2 year warranty
- Can control 2 launchers with one receiver with extension cable
- Transmitter will control up to 7 receivers - 14 with extension cable
- Your choice of several attention getting sounds (not sure what sounds you have to choose from or the range in yards you can expect??? Can anyone answer this?)

Dogtra:

- 1 year warranty
- Controls up to 6 receivers
- You need a separate receiver for each launcher
- A lot of people seem to prefer the Dogtra over TT
- Duck call sound - only 100 yard range
- Tone sound - note: you cannot mix receivers with duck sound with receivers with Tone sound.

Did I miss any pros or cons?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2005)

*Dogtra vs TT*

I've used the Dogtra for a number of years now and never had a problem. I train with a number of folks who have returned the TT equipment for various problems. Maybe that is why they have the 2 year warranty??

And maybe I don't fully understand the previous note of mixing the duck call and tone dogtra's ... but if you are saying you cannot mix them on the same transmitter .. that would be incorrect. I have both tone and duck call receivers and use only one transmitter. Not sure if that is what you were referring to.


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

brockdb said:


> TT:
> 
> - 2 year warranty
> - Can control 2 launchers with one receiver with extension cable
> ...


I read in another post, that sound of a Max5000 could damage a dogtra. That would definitely be a con if you were thinking about using it with one of those.


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

> Tone sound - note: you cannot mix receivers with duck sound with receivers with Tone sound.


We have 4 devices on Dogtra - 1 Max 7000/w tone (Ch 1); 1 Mini Zinger/w tone (Ch 2); 2 Gunsup/one with tone and 1 with duck (Ch 3 and 4).

And they work together just find. We can put out any combo we want and use only a single transmitter to launch.


----------

